# Treemonkey Is A Genius



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Scott Kunz......AKA Treemonkey has dropped a few hints over the years. When he drops one......I snatch it up. Yeah, I'm that sorta guy. 

Welp.......no real thanks to me, but all the credit going to "The Treemonkey", here's the MS661C with the intake raised to a height that Scott suggested. Oh......and all the other timing numbers too. 



Doing this knocked about 3 seconds off the cut times of a ported MS661C.....

The proof......will it's in the damn pudding. lol


----------



## KG441c (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Scott Kunz......AKA Treemonkey has dropped a few hints over the years. When he drops one......I snatch it up. Yeah, I'm that sorta guy.
> 
> Welp.......no real thanks to me, but all the credit going to "The Treemonkey", here's the MS661C with the intake raised to a height that Scott suggested. Oh......and all the other timing numbers too.
> 
> ...



Naner puddins good!!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The proof......well it's in the damn cookie. lol


FYP


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm pretty excited about this saw. 

Seriously.


----------



## chadihman (Jan 17, 2015)

Would these #s be comparable to the 660


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

chadihman said:


> Would these #s be comparable to the 660



NO. 

The exhaust is lower, the intake is higher, and the transfers are a little lower.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 17, 2015)

Lets see that bad boy on dyno!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

No real need for that......

I don't need anymore confirmation than the saw in my hand.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 17, 2015)

How much time is on that saw Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Five cuts.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 17, 2015)

What about against the one of your 395's?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

I wish I had one here right now. 

I'd love to see that compro.


----------



## coltont (Jan 17, 2015)

How's it do on fuel usage compared to a normal ported 661? Is there much difference?


----------



## KG441c (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Five cuts.


Man that thing is gonna learn some memory and really rumble!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

coltont said:


> How's it do on fuel usage compared to a normal ported 661? Is there much difference?



I have no idea.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I wish I had one here right now.
> 
> I'd love to see that compro.


Whats ur prediction on the 2?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't have one. 

It's hard to really say.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 17, 2015)

Sort of funny that the 395xp, an ancient design is still the standard by which 90cc ported saws are judged.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 17, 2015)

Do you still like turtles ?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> Sort of funny that the 395xp, an ancient design is still the standard by which 90cc ported saws are judged.



It's pretty simple really. 

The timing numbers in that saw are perfect.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Do you still like turtles ?



Yep.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 17, 2015)

Now if only Husky would get rid of that damn front tensioner


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Trooph.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## coltont (Jan 17, 2015)

That front tensioner is a bear to get to when you have a tree sit back on your bar during the back cut. Along with the external clutch. Makes for an interesting time in the heat of the moment.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Are you saying you are confident in Tree Monkey's numbers?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

That is exactly what I'm saying. Period.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jan 17, 2015)

Must be sumphin bout dem monkeys. You both sure are impressive.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Scott Kunz has forgotten more about saws than I'll likely live long enough to learn.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 17, 2015)

That looks impressive! Looks like you will be buying more aluminum filler.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 17, 2015)

Hats off to Scott for sharing the info with you.


----------



## MGoBlue (Jan 17, 2015)

Kudos to you for givin' credit where it's due! 

That saw is pukin' chip!!


----------



## weedkilla (Jan 17, 2015)

Huge props to both of you. I can't recall any area of tuning and development where people are so keen to share the details of their work.
So many of us have learned so much from what you've shared, and your explanations make it accessible for even numpties like me.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I wish I had one here right now.
> 
> I'd love to see that compro.


Do you want me to bring mine up tomorrow or Monday? 395 that is.


----------



## redfin (Jan 17, 2015)

Bad bad bad bad bad. Nice work!


----------



## cityboy172 (Jan 17, 2015)

How much are you cutting the squish down and how thick is the putty by the time You get done porting it?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow, didn't expect this, thanks randy


----------



## KG441c (Jan 17, 2015)

Tree Monkey r u bak to porting?


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Scott Kunz......AKA Treemonkey has dropped a few hints over the years. When he drops one......I snatch it up. Yeah, I'm that sorta guy.
> 
> Welp.......no real thanks to me, but all the credit going to "The Treemonkey", here's the MS661C with the intake raised to a height that Scott suggested. Oh......and all the other timing numbers too.
> 
> ...



So where's the video of the saw after porting?


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Scott Kunz......AKA Treemonkey has dropped a few hints over the years. When he drops one......I snatch it up. Yeah, I'm that sorta guy.
> 
> Welp.......no real thanks to me, but all the credit going to "The Treemonkey", here's the MS661C with the intake raised to a height that Scott suggested. Oh......and all the other timing numbers too.
> 
> ...



Neat experiment - cuts kinda fast!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 17, 2015)

SS Sniper said:


> So where's the video of the saw after porting?


You sure are a cocky little ****.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Do you want me to bring mine up tomorrow or Monday? 395 that is.



I've got plenty of 661s to do Steven. No hurry....


----------



## KG441c (Jan 17, 2015)

.


cgraham1 said:


> You sure are a cocky little ****.


lol!!!


----------



## MarcS (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Scott Kunz has forgotten more about saws than I'll likely live long enough to learn.


Well said.

It feels good to go out in the woods with my treemonkey ported 2153 and 2171 and know I'll be getting maximum productivity AND reliability from them. Still going back and forth between a 2188 or 661 but I know it'll get woods ported by Scott.


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 17, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> You sure are a cocky little ****.


I try my best...


----------



## KG441c (Jan 17, 2015)

SS Sniper said:


> I try my best...


Oh my !! Why cant we just be civil and learn from whats being presented here and stop being so damn sarcaistic ??? Cmon!!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've got plenty of 661s to do Steven. No hurry....




I got one of them coming too.


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Oh my !! Why cant we just be civil and learn from whats being presented here and stop being so damn sarcaistic ??? Cmon!!


Oh my !! Can you define "sarcaistic" for me?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Gentlemen.....

Let's have a slice of pie.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 17, 2015)

SS Sniper said:


> Oh my !! Can you define "sarcaistic" for me?


Ya its defined as kiss my a**


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Did someone say 2188? Hi Steven.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 17, 2015)

That's a handsome pair. Have you ran it yet? cause it wasnt that dirty. I think...... Ive packed so many recently.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Gentlemen.....
> 
> Let's have a slice of pie. [emoji23]


I wasn't gonna say anything....

But now I'm in.

Any fruit of the forest or rhubarb available?


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ya its defined as kiss my a**


Bare it Baby!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Tree Monkey r u bak to porting?


yes, never stopped, just got real slow at it for awhile.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Gentlemen.....
> 
> Let's have a slice of pie.


watch out for randy's pies, he has cows yano


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> yes, never stopped, just got real slow at it for awhile.



Don't roll up in here and take all my work you old fart.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 17, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> That's a handsome pair. Have you ran it yet? cause it wasnt that dirty. I think...... Ive packed so many recently.


It was dirty already! I haven't ran it yet, but I'm hoping to try it out in the next few days. I'll buy that 661 from you in a few months when the new wears off!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 17, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> It was dirty already! I haven't ran it yet, but I'm hoping to try it out in the next few days. I'll buy that 661 from you in a few months when the new wears off!




Ha ha. The "new" never wears off my saws. Ive had so many now... gonna work hard to keep my number dialed way down going forward.... it got stupid around here for the last bit.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Just bring that 395 when you bring the 661 Steven.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I have no idea.


 
I dont think fuel is important,it cant be any more fuel hungry than a 660 anyway.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2015)

Treemonkey is a genious - but there is nothing new with that! 

I just hope he recovers from his recent illness!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Just bring that 395 when you bring the 661 Steven.


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 17, 2015)

LOL you asked...

BTW I'd be the last guy on earth to be gay


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

That's what they all say Sniper


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 17, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> It was dirty already! I haven't ran it yet, but I'm hoping to try it out in the next few days. I'll buy that 661 from you in a few months when the new wears off!



I bought one of those torpedo kerosene heaters tonight so I could work down in the garage in the evenings and make room for my compressor. Couldnt get the damn thing to fire off. Took the top cover off and found that the fan blades are bent to sh!t and dragging on the housing walls. I bent the blades forward to remedy, but it puts them awful close to the heating unit towards the front. Gonna take the sucker back tomorrow. Paid too much to be jacked up out of the box.


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That's what they all say Sniper


Haha maybe so; but not this guy
I'd be on the street if that was the case


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

lol


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> *Treemonkey Is A Genius*



You've known Scott for years and you're just now figuring this out?

I knew what level Scott played on when he told me to give my 064 more upper transfer time/area.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

I figured it out a long time ago........but just hated to swell his swollen head up more.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 17, 2015)

Was this accomplished with the epoxy stuff, and if so, will you be replicating this in customer's saws?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Yep......had to fill in the intake floor to achieve these gains. 

If a customer wants to go this route, I'd be glad to oblige.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yep......had to fill in the intake floor to achieve these gains.
> 
> If a customer wants to go this route, I'd be glad to oblige.



they'd be stupid to not.....


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mmmm interesting


----------



## KG441c (Jan 17, 2015)

If I ever get a 661 put me down for alil silly putty!! Lol


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 17, 2015)

I have to say, even though the epoxy to raise the intake floor made a very noticeable gain, I wouldn't want it in my everyday work saw. Thats just me, dont make it right or wrong and I dont wanna get a pissing match started....Id just assume to not have to worry about that stuff coming loose and going through my motor. Just me though.


Scott knows his stuff. Never ran anything he done that wasn't top notch!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 17, 2015)

Randy i think ya better put down for the lift.


How does it make such a big differance ?.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 18, 2015)

Ive used Devcon aluminum mix like Randy used in many applications in a Linerboard Mill I work in and it is very very strong. They make it in a stainless mix also


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ive used Devcon aluminum mix like Randy used in many applications in a Linerboard Mill I work in and it is very very strong. They make it in a stainless mix also


 
Ya i have used alauminum Devcon it at work as well,expensive but can machine,drill @ tap what ever you like.
The only concern is to work out a way to make sure it stays there.
Constant heat expand cool and shrink will give it a work out.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 18, 2015)

Belzona 1121 metal mix is probably one of the best but very $$$$


----------



## KG441c (Jan 18, 2015)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya i have used alauminum Devcon it at work as well,expensive but can machine,drill @ tap what ever you like.
> The only concern is to work out a way to make sure it stays there.
> Constant heat expand cool and shrink will give it a work out.


We have never had a problem with it as long as surface is cleaned and prepped well


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 18, 2015)

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya i have used alauminum Devcon it at work as well,expensive but can machine,drill @ tap what ever you like.
> The only concern is to work out a way to make sure it stays there.
> Constant heat expand cool and shrink will give it a work out.



That combined with engine vibrations and being in a constant fuel environment.

No way am I saying it wont work though...I dont want to be mis read here.

Simply saying that Id rather have a little less performance than the epoxy.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the aluminum stuff, but the way Randy stands behind his work would make me unconcerned about having a saw ported this way. I'd like to see a 390/395/661 showdown before the monkey-logic 590 makes it's appearance


----------



## KG441c (Jan 18, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> I'm not familiar with the aluminum stuff, but the way Randy stands behind his work would make me unconcerned about having a saw ported this way. I'd like to see a 390/395/661 showdown before the monkey-logic 590 makes it's appearance


When will the 590 be here?


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 18, 2015)

Of course he is, look at his avatar! 1911's are fun, but I bet that other monkey is having more fun.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> When will the 590 be here?




Noone that might know are allowed to tell anything - if it exists among the saws that are out for "operator trials" .....


----------



## KG441c (Jan 18, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Noone that might know are allowed to tell anything - if it exists among the saws that are out for "operator trials" .....


Cmon Troll! If anybody would have heard you would know!! Lol


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Cmon Troll! If anybody would have heard you would know!! Lol



I haven't heard anything more than most on here - there may *or may not* be different sizes of new models out for testing....

,,,and if I had, I couldn't tell about it!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 18, 2015)

Anyone that has been to scotts place has a hard time leaving. Just listening to the stories he has to tell and the amount of knowledge that comes from them stories is amazing. I'm glad he is a couple hour drive from me or I would never be home.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not a new saw kinda guy, or a $1200 saw kinda guy, but that 661 is pretty sweet. I'd like to spend a day running it along side my Landrum'd 385 and SuperMike 288 to see how it "works".


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 18, 2015)

How about running a small countersunk screw in radially from the outside of the intake spout, so that the threaded end protrudes into where the epoxy fill is? The epoxy would form around that threaded end and have more to grip on - like a retaining pin into the fill.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

Stihlman441 said:


> Randy i think ya better put down for the lift.
> 
> 
> How does it make such a big differance ?.



It allows more case compression.......really just simple two stroke theory at work. 



Chris-PA said:


> How about running a small countersunk screw in radially from the outside of the intake spout, so that the threaded end protrudes into where the epoxy fill is? The epoxy would form around that threaded end and have more to grip on - like a retaining pin into the fill.



I like that idea. 



komatsuvarna said:


> That combined with engine vibrations and being in a constant fuel environment.
> 
> No way am I saying it wont work though...I dont want to be mis read here.
> 
> Simply saying that Id rather have a little less performance than the epoxy.



Durand.....I'm not sure I like the idea either.

BUT.......with this large of a gain......I think I'll be doing a lot of it.

Now to figure out how to be sure it ain't coming loose.


----------



## old-cat (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Now to figure out how to be sure it ain't coming loose.


R&D engineers use over kill/abuse to test their stuff. Freeze that cyl. job then torch it?


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jan 18, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> How about running a small countersunk screw in radially from the outside of the intake spout, so that the threaded end protrudes into where the epoxy fill is? The epoxy would form around that threaded end and have more to grip on - like a retaining pin into the fill.


The epoxy being used here is pretty high quality so I doubt it would be a problem, however, be selective on the screw selection as some fastener coatings/finishes will inhibit proper adhesion and could actually cause more of a problem than they fix. The screw can act as a start point for failure if it is not adhered to it well. I think it will work, just giving my 2 cents that's worth about 1 cent.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Durand.....I'm not sure I like the idea either.
> 
> BUT.......with this large of a gain......I think I'll be doing a lot of it.
> 
> Now to figure out how to be sure it ain't coming loose.



That is a very good gain.

I guess I always look at the worst case scenario in everything. My Dad calls me Negative Nancy from time to time lol. 

I also tend to go overkill sometimes...when its probably not needed....but then I feel like I dont have to worry about it...ever.

Im a wierdo


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 18, 2015)

How thick is the playdoh?


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jan 18, 2015)

I like playgoh on toast!


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 18, 2015)

Have you considered one of the aluminum brazing techniques ? Many folks poo-poo that stuff, but I've used it with success to repair aluminum radiators several times. http://www.muggyweld.com/


----------



## cityboy172 (Jan 18, 2015)

Can you imagine what would happen if an aftermarket cylinder manufacturer started making cylinders to Masterminds timing numbers? I bet stihl's head would explode.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 18, 2015)

cityboy172 said:


> Can you imagine what would happen if an aftermarket cylinder manufacturer started making cylinders to Masterminds timing numbers? I bet stihl's head would explode.


It would at least give them some torque!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 18, 2015)

cityboy172 said:


> Can you imagine what would happen if an aftermarket cylinder manufacturer started making cylinders to Masterminds timing numbers? I bet stihl's head would explode.


It would at least give them some torque!


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> Have you considered one of the aluminum brazing techniques ? Many folks poo-poo that stuff, but I've used it with success to repair aluminum radiators several times. http://www.muggyweld.com/


 good stuff,,but would it get hot enough,,to loosen the nikasil????


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

komatsuvarna said:


> That is a very good gain.
> 
> I guess I always look at the worst case scenario in everything. My Dad calls me Negative Nancy from time to time lol.
> 
> ...



No, you're a smart guy. Very modest, and very capable. 

I'm right there in the "should I be worried" camp with you. 

So far though, all the guys I'm building one of these saw for that I've been in contact with wants the intake filled. 



thomas1 said:


> How thick is the playdoh?



.080 - .100 



AKDoug said:


> Have you considered one of the aluminum brazing techniques ? Many folks poo-poo that stuff, but I've used it with success to repair aluminum radiators several times. http://www.muggyweld.com/



That is great stuff Doug. 

I do believe that you have to scratch thru it to make it bond though. I'm not sure you could make a good bond in a port with it. 



cityboy172 said:


> Can you imagine what would happen if an aftermarket cylinder manufacturer started making cylinders to Masterminds timing numbers? I bet stihl's head would explode.



I wanna have 1000 of em made.


----------



## thomas1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> .080 - .100



Can you undercut a groove to that depth? Maybe from the the entrance to to the intake port, so it's top is angled away from the cylinder?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not sure I'm following along. Call me?


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 18, 2015)

Powder weld would that be a possibility. We use that from time to time at work. What kind of heat ranges are documented that nakasi can withstand? I can do a test at work and see what kind of heats it can produce?


----------



## weedkilla (Jan 18, 2015)

This thread fascinates me, I love this kind of development.
Devcon have good tech data sheets on their website, and I'm sure they have a tech line you can call.
Back in the olden days when I was a pup at university loctite sent a chemist to talk to us about their products. It was an amazing afternoon. The variation in properties of these glues and epoxies is mind boggling.
Like anything the devil is in the details, how the surface is prepared, whether edges are feathered or boxed, etc, etc - it all makes a massive difference.

I'm pretty sure a phone call would give some good ideas on how this will work out long term.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

Magnum783 said:


> Powder weld would that be a possibility. We use that from time to time at work. What kind of heat ranges are documented that nakasi can withstand? I can do a test at work and see what kind of heats it can produce?



I've never heard of powder weld.....


----------



## Iceman (Jan 18, 2015)

Put in a pipe to fill the cylinder up to the edges of the port, fill the entire port then drill out the passage that was mentioned earlier and machine out the rest. (If you've got some kind of epoxy that you can count on.)


----------



## rdtreewalker (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Scott Kunz has forgotten more about saws than I'll likely live long enough to learn.



Justin said the same thing. 



tree monkey said:


> Wow, didn't expect this, thanks randy



Speaking of which you can have him back haha. His fixation with cheese curds and saws is second to none. All he talks about is the mill and your shop. I've always tried to look out for him but you seemed to do a better job. He thinks the world of you guy's. What's this hot dish stuff he won't shut up about?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

Tell Justin to give me a call sometime.

I'd like to shoot the **** with him.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've never heard of powder weld.....


Not very popular due to setup and cost. We use in Missle tails. The powder protects from contaminant and keeps it cool. Not sure if this is the correct name but the one I have used.


----------



## coltont (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey Randy isn't it nice that the 661 is a great saw? Especially after all the teasing till it was finally released. What did you think of them out of the box in the cut?


----------



## rdtreewalker (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Tell Justin to give me a call sometime.
> 
> I'd like to shoot the **** with him.



Pm me your number. I'm not sure if he has it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

coltont said:


> Hey Randy isn't it nice that the 661 is a great saw? Especially after all the teasing till it was finally released. What did you think of them out of the box in the cut?



It's a bad dude right outta the box. A feller could easily go backward on one if he wasn't careful.



rdtreewalker said:


> Pm me your number. I'm not sure if he has it.



Done.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 18, 2015)

the 372 build off saw I did had jb in the cylinder and case.
a certain 7900 has jb in it.
all the full circle cranks I make has jb in them.
most of the 372's and 346's I do have jb over the top of the transfers.
as far as I know, all are still running.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It's a bad dude right outta the box. A feller could easily go backward on one if he wasn't careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Done.





tree monkey said:


> the 372 build off saw I did had jb in the cylinder and case.
> a certain 7900 has jb in it.
> all the full circle cranks I make has jb in them.
> most of the 372's and 346's I do have jb over the top of the transfers.
> as far as I know, all are still running.



Brilliant!


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've never heard of powder weld.....


Shoot me a pm or give me a call and I can explain more.


----------



## BeatCJ (Jan 18, 2015)

In my minds eye I see a dovetail shaped slot.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 18, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> most of the 372's and 346's I do have jb over the top of the transfers.


I'd sure like to know what that is about, Scott. Care to explain?


----------



## redfin (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Now to figure out how to be sure it ain't coming loose.



How about a simple dovetail in the intake tract? Small cutoff wheel angled cut from the outside and inside of the cylinder?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 18, 2015)

I change the roof angle and grind through


----------



## redfin (Jan 18, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> In my minds eye I see a dovetail shaped slot.



I guess I should have read the whole thread before my reply above.

Randy, I know you are concerned with using a tig due to possible damage of the nikasil. I have used a piece of copper to sink the heat away while welding.

What if you machined a piece of copper to mirror the Id of the cylinder to use as a heat sink and had the floor tig welded?


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 18, 2015)

redfin said:


> I guess I should have read the whole thread before my reply above.
> 
> Randy, I know you are concerned with using a tig due to possible damage of the nikasil. I have used a piece of copper to sink the heat away while welding.
> 
> What if you machined a piece of copper to mirror the Id of the cylinder to use as a heat sink and had the floor tig welded?


Copper would be a must for welding on a cylinder. We have large hunks of copper we set things on to keep heat out.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

The Devcon is something I can do myself. That means a lot to me, mainly because I do a pretty large volume of work. I have 5 of these saws that I need to do now......and more on the way.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 18, 2015)

Why not use a piece of aluminum in the intake held in place with an aluminum bolt through the bottom of the intake nozzle and locked in place with thread locker. Then you can grind the aluminum to shape and set the timing where you want without worry of something coming loose.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

Air leak possibility.....

I'm good with the epoxy.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

Now I'm really confused!
Do I send a 390 to Randy or Scott?
Maybe I will send one too both, post conflicting vids and start another pissing match.
Or maybe I'll just Shut the hell up. Lol
John


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh "I have a potty mouth". 

With a Echo Top Handled saw.....


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

Or a MS150T.......

The Stihl will make you squeel.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Air leak possibility.....
> 
> I'm good with the epoxy.



I think you missed my verbal blue print. If your OK with the JB it would definitely be the easiest way to adjust intake timing.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

Verbal blue print. 

I like that. Is it patented? lol

I'm using a high end aluminum impregnated epoxy........Devcon. 

But I figure JB would prolly work as well. 

I'll make some more divots in the next batch.......just to be sure.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Oh "I have a potty mouth".
> 
> With a Echo Top Handled saw.....


How come "I have a potty mouth" doesn't show up as *** but shut the fook up does?


----------



## weedkilla (Jan 18, 2015)

Just ring their ****ing tech support. They are there to help people get the best out of their products. 
They know about 1000000 times as much about their stuff as anyone else. 

I admit I haven't ever rung devcon, but Wurth, loctite, and others have always been very good and treated me like my problem mattered. 
The loctite guy gave me a talking to one day about proper cleaning products, listed which loctite brand ones worked, then asked me what I had on hand. He finished with "well, just use brake cleaner, it'll do the job".


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Just ring their ****ing tech support. They are there to help people get the best out of their products.
> They know about 1000000 times as much about their stuff as anyone else.
> 
> I admit I haven't ever rung devcon, but Wurth, loctite, and others have always been very good and treated me like my problem mattered.
> The loctite guy gave me a talking to one day about proper cleaning products, listed which loctite brand ones worked, then asked me what I had on hand. He finished with "well, just use brake cleaner, it'll do the job".



I use a lot of brake cleaner myself.......damn fine degreaser.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I use a lot of brake cleaner myself.......damn fine degreaser.



It just makes me wonder what we're absorbing. Glad I'm done procreating...one less side effect to ponder.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not making anymore babies........but I'm still trying.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 18, 2015)

I get as much practice in as the other half will tolerate.


----------



## RedFir Down (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not making anymore babies........but I'm still *practicing*.



Fixed it for you Randy.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Now I'm really confused!
> Do I send a 390 to Randy or Scott?
> Maybe I will send one too both, post conflicting vids and start another pissing match.
> Or maybe I'll just Shut the hell up. Lol
> John


sounds like fun, we could see how slow we can make a 390


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol, Scott, our saws have become so fast we need a dumb down thread just so we can keep up with them. I can't even get out of the way of my 385.


tree monkey said:


> sounds like fun, we could see how slow we can make a 390


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I wish I had one here right now.
> 
> I'd love to see that compro.


I can put one on the way!!!


----------



## treesmith (Jan 19, 2015)

This thread is bloody great!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2015)

2153


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol, Scott, our saws have become so fast we need a dumb down thread just so we can keep up with them. I can't even get out of the way of my 385.


ya need yer boots ported?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2015)

tell me what you think


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've never heard of powder weld.....


I believe he is talking about sub-arc welding.


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I use a lot of brake cleaner myself.......damn fine degreaser.



just don't ever use it to prep for welding!

Methol ethol keytone makes a good etch/cleaner for aluminium.


----------



## scallywag (Jan 19, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I believe he is talking about sub-arc welding.



Spray powder torch, as opposed to submerged arc.
Only ever seen this process used on building up cast iron or worn shafts.
Can also be used to rebuild Babbitt bearings (white metal).


----------



## David Young (Jan 19, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> tell me what you think


Interesting what did you set the intake to? Normal 346 numbers in the other ports? 

Looks like 562 theory. But... They scavenge with clean air. So. Different port timing? Did the crank come from this saw or a 2065?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I use a lot of brake cleaner myself.......damn fine degreaser.


Just got a 5 gallon drum of it. Was getting expensive with spray cans [emoji12]


scallywag said:


> Spray powder torch, as opposed to submerged arc.
> Only ever seen this process used on building up cast iron or worn shafts.
> Can also be used to rebuild Babbitt bearings (white metal).
> View attachment 395995


We just got a new welder at work. Can deposit tungsten carbide, nickel a great list of different elements. It's more of a surfacing welder than the norm.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 395989
> View attachment 395990


There's a nugget. Hadn't thought of that before.


----------



## David Young (Jan 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> There's a nugget. Hadn't thought of that before.


That is slick huh Brad. But I thought you already opened up for flow like this, gasket match for more flow into the transfers. Give yourself some credit Brad you are one of the best builders on the site.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> There's a nugget. Hadn't thought of that before.


one of the best improvements you can do to a 385-390


----------



## KG441c (Jan 19, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 395981
> 
> View attachment 395982
> 
> 2153


Theres no reason that shouldnt hold


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2015)

David Young said:


> That is slick huh Brad. But I thought you already opened up for flow like this, gasket match for more flow into the transfers. Give yourself some credit Brad you are one of the best builders on the site.


I case match, but don't mod the piston to unshroud the transfer ducts. I can easily see where that would make a significant improvement.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> one of the best improvements you can do to a 385-390


Muchas gracias, senior!


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2015)

David Young said:


> Interesting what did you set the intake to? Normal 346 numbers in the other ports?
> 
> Looks like 562 theory. But... They scavenge with clean air. So. Different port timing? Did the crank come from this saw or a 2065?


lol what's normal?
yes the crank was for a 2165


----------



## KG441c (Jan 19, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> one of the best improvements you can do to a 385-390





tree monkey said:


> tell me what you think


Scott Im learning so these questions may be stupid. I see the flow advantage for sure. Will it decrease crankcase compression?


----------



## David Young (Jan 19, 2015)

Well Scott,
big Dave told me set the exhaust at 90 30 degrees of blowdown and the intake goes to 80 degrees.

of course he also told me he ported his first saw with a 1/4 inch file...


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Belzona 1121 metal mix is probably one of the best but very $$$$


*NOTHING* is better than Belzona ............ I use it just about once a week.................. complicated array of mixtures, temperatures, and pre-prep washes, but the results are absolutely impossible to dispute


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Scott Im learning so these questions may be stupid. I see the flow advantage for sure. Will it decrease crankcase compression?


yes it will


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

But if you are looking for a chit load of RPM.........that's a good thing.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

Different ways.......different days.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> But if you are looking for a chit load of RPM.........that's a good thing.


Same as me asking about hoggin the transfers out the other day? So if making a 390 worksaw would u blend like in Scotts pics or would that application be more for a cant saw?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

Lets let Scott answer that.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> But if you are looking for a chit load of RPM.........that's a good thing.


Different recipe, cause he's cooking steak there, not BBQ...
That weren't no Stihl...


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 19, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> yes it will



All I know if I ever get a 661 it is going to this man.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Same as me asking about hoggin the transfers out the other day? So if making a 390 worksaw would u blend like in Scotts pics or would that application be more for a cant saw?


I do this on the 385-390's to pic up rpm's without losing any torque. I doit to all these saws, work, play, or race.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 20, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> I do this on the 385-390's to pic up rpm's without losing any torque. I doit to all these saws, work, play, or race.


Does that apply just to the 385 and 390 or other saws as well or different model to model ?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 20, 2015)

depends on the saw and what your doing to it/ using it for.
the 2153 is a work in progress, it's on my bench in piece's.
and your keeping me from getting it done


----------



## lwhaples (Jan 20, 2015)

That jug looks like it's going the give some high compression.Nice wide squish band.



tree monkey said:


> depends on the saw and what your doing to it/ using it for.
> the 2153 is a work in progress, it's on my bench in piece's.
> and your keeping me from getting it done


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like it was painted ?
What did you use ?


----------



## olyman (Jan 20, 2015)

nmurph said:


> It just makes me wonder what we're absorbing. Glad I'm done procreating...one less side effect to ponder.


 rubber gloves......


----------



## olyman (Jan 20, 2015)

husq2100 said:


> just don't ever use it to prep for welding!
> 
> Methol ethol keytone makes a good etch/cleaner for aluminium.


 mek,,is BAD news!!! that stuff,,if poured on a concrete floor,,will penetrate 6 inches of concrete, in less than 60 seconds. where I used to work,,and used it not so judaciuusly,,cause I didn't know,,started a hell of a war,,between I and management,,and quickly escalated,,wehn I found out, to some big shots involved. I had the msd sheets,,and I got the union involved damn quick..but they were afraid of their own shadow....when it was all said and done,,they near had us in protective suits,,they were so scared!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nmurph (Jan 20, 2015)

olyman said:


> rubber gloves......



If I use a rubber glove does it mean I don't have to worry about procreating?


----------



## olyman (Jan 20, 2015)

nmurph said:


> If I use a rubber glove does it mean I don't have to worry about procreating?


  I just know, what ive been told,,by different chemist friends,,where I used to work.. if you knew of some chemicals,,,,,,,,,welllllll................my SIL, is also a chemist...............


----------



## old guy (Jan 20, 2015)

Many years ago at a plant I worked at some MEK got poured in a floor drain that had plastic pipe, it turned that pipe into a thick grey goo, we had to cement it over.

John


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 20, 2015)

I always thought Ross was a Genius .


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 20, 2015)

The first MS661 with a filled intake just shipped. 

I reckon it's on now.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 20, 2015)

VinceGU05 said:


> Just got a 5 gallon drum of it. Was getting expensive with spray cans [emoji12]
> 
> We just got a new welder at work. Can deposit tungsten carbide, nickel a great list of different elements. It's more of a surfacing welder than the norm.


Yup That is pretty much it. Lot of details and tons of variables. You got the process idea correct.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 21, 2015)

evaluation. going from just grinding a little out of the ports, to cutting the base to tighten squish, to pop ups, to cut squish bands. and now the acceptance of using epoxy in a work saw. the past the present and the future.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 21, 2015)

When I started putting finger ports in a worksaw.......I though people would flip. No one batted a damn eye. lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 21, 2015)

What is a finger port ?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 21, 2015)

It's one of dem thangs......if you gotta ask......you'll never get it.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> When I started putting finger ports in a worksaw.......I though people would flip. No one batted a damn eye. lol



Danny (fire8) called me last night and we had a good old talk. He's ran a ported 262xp in the past, but said from what little he has used the one he got from me, he knows that there is "something special" in there.... that it aint no "regular ported 262xp". He's gonna be posting up a video this week. I told him the only reason I sold it was bc I have 2 more, and that I will be actively looking for another one. 2 is good, 3 is mo' betta.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> What is a finger port ?


It's two grooved thingies on the intake side of the cyl. I have a Tommy Fales finger ported 372 with a cutt off head.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 21, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> What is a finger port ?


it's when you reach around and stick your finger in your...........


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 21, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> It's two grooved thingies on the intake side of the cyl. I have a Tommy Fales finger ported 372 with a cutt off head.


Like dis ? On muh worksaw ?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 21, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Like dis ? On muh worksaw ?View attachment 396581


did your finger stink when you got done?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 21, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> did your finger stink when you got done?


That is Randy art work


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 21, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> That is Randy art work


did you smell his finger to see if he did it right?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The first MS661 with a filled intake just shipped.
> 
> I reckon it's on now.


What did you fill the intake with Randy??? Probably cash! Don't worry, I've filled hollow logs with cash. Lol
John


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 21, 2015)

*OLYMAN "mek,,is BAD news!!! that stuff,,if poured on a concrete floor,,will penetrate 6 inches of concrete, in less than 60 seconds. where I used to work,,and used it not so judaciuusly,,cause I didn't know,,started a hell of a war,,between I and management,,and quickly escalated,,wehn I found out, to some big shots involved. I had the msd sheets,,and I got the union involved damn quick..but they were afraid of their own shadow....when it was all said and done,,they near had us in protective suits,,they were so scared!!!! *

yep pretty nasty stuff...but on the other hand, every single Plumber in Australia would have a pot of it in their truck and use it every day many times, 99.9% without gloves. It is used to prep/clean/etch PVC pipe before gluing. PVC pipe is used extensively throughout Oz for Stormwater and sewerage of domestic homes, commercial and industrial buildings. In other words, alot of joints getting preped and glued daily

Now im not trying to dismiss the dangers of it. But as I rarely use it, And there are MANY everyday things that are killing us slowly, im not too concerned. Heck Sugar would have to be neally as bad, and I bet we take a **** ton more of that up in our system.....


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 21, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> What did you fill the intake with Randy??? Probably cash! Don't worry, I've filled hollow logs with cash. Lol
> John



I thought you used your hollow log to fill cash, John.......oh hang on I might have my C's and G's mixed up........


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 21, 2015)

This thread has been great so far......a **** ton of info sharing. 

Scott........thanks for dropping hints my friend. I can only hope to learn half of what you know if I stay at it for the rest of my life. I probably got started too late.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jan 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I probably got started too late.


I say that every morning on the way to the bathroom...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 21, 2015)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> I say that every morning on the way to the bathroom...


Randy just sharts...
He too old to care anymore...

Bring on another pair of bibs...


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 21, 2015)

You wanna know why I wear these bibs?


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 21, 2015)

No


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You wanna know why I wear these bibs?


So you can blame it on the straps if you poop your pants?


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 21, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Danny (fire8) called me last night and we had a good old talk. He's ran a ported 262xp in the past, but said from what little he has used the one he got from me, he knows that there is "something special" in there.... that it aint no "regular ported 262xp". He's gonna be posting up a video this week. I told him the only reason I sold it was bc I have 2 more, and that I will be actively looking for another one. 2 is good, 3 is mo' betta.


I thought you said you had your cad in check?


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I thought you said you had your cad in check?



I do. Ive beat it. I just enjoy the "hunt". Seriously though, I sold 11 saws in Dec and Jan. That was a huge step for me. The only Husq saws I am keeping are the 262xps, the 288s, and the 395xp. I sold/traded all my jonsered saws off, sold the 655bp. And Im happy with my Stihl lineup.  The only current saw I am interested in trying is the 150tce, just bc I think it would be a handy little tool for a variety of task around the property. That's the only saw I want to "try", I would still add another 262 or 288 if another one came along that met my criteria... there is just something about them that I cannot resist.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 21, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I do. Ive beat it. I just enjoy the "hunt". Seriously though, I sold 11 saws in Dec and Jan. That was a huge step for me. The only Husq saws I am keeping are the 262xps, the 288s, and the 395xp. I sold/traded all my jonsered saws off, sold the 655bp. And Im happy with my Stihl lineup.  The only current saw I am interested in trying is the 150tce, just bc I think it would be a handy little tool for a variety of task around the property. That's the only saw I want to "try", I would still add another 262 or 288 if another one came along that met my criteria... there is just something about them that I cannot resist.


I have had some bad cad lately, bought an 044 to sell to a buddy, liked it, so I bought another 044, it's a runner but needs some work. I'll probably strip it down to nothing and do it up right. 
Like you said- just can't resist!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm beating it too. 

I'm down to a MS362C, Ms440, 3 MS460s, 3 064s, and an MS660. 

Then there's the Huqvarnas.....and Dolmars......and that Solo......and a few Macs.........a Homelite or ten.......


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm beating it too.
> 
> I'm down to a MS362C, Ms440, 3 MS460s, 3 064s, and an MS660.
> 
> Then there's the Huqvarnas.....and Dolmars......and that Solo......and a few Macs.........a Homelite or ten.......




yeah you need help.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I have had some bad cad lately, bought an 044 to sell to a buddy, liked it, so I bought another 044, it's a runner but needs some work. I'll probably strip it down to nothing and do it up right.
> Like you said- just can't resist!



I can resist saws... it's just particular model #s that I struggle greatly with.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 21, 2015)

I bought a Wiggs ported 346XP last night. My first saw from another builder.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 21, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I can resist saws... it's just particular model #s that I struggle greatly with.


Oh you mean like a nos 288 xp lite, how about a pic of that bad boy


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I bought a Wiggs ported 346XP last night. My first saw from another builder.



since yall share ideas.... it shouldnt disappoint.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I'll be happy with it.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Oh you mean like a nos 288 xp lite, how about a pic of that bad boy



Some things are "priceless". seriously though, there are several members that played a role in me bringing this one home.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Jan 21, 2015)

Bring that over I need to stump up some water oak......


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Bring that over I need to stump up some water oak......




it resides on a cloth on top of my armoire. My APBT sleeps at the foot of the armoire on his bed.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 21, 2015)

I take that she has never seen fuel?
Even though I'm a stihl head that ain't a bad lookin saw


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 21, 2015)

That 064 in your sig is as close as you'll come to comparing to a 288 from the Stihl lineup. 

The port timing number are near perfect in the 288........and in the 064.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That 064 in your sig is as close as you'll come to comparing to a 288 from the Stihl lineup.
> 
> The port timing number are near perfect in the 288........and in the 064.



yep. best of both Manfacturers IMO.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That 064 in your sig is as close as you'll come to comparing to a 288 from the Stihl lineup.
> 
> The port timing number are near perfect in the 288........and in the 064.


Which do you prefer, personally. 
The 288 or the 064


----------



## r black (Jan 21, 2015)

stihl should buy some 395xp 's throw a elasto-pull start on em rebadge and call-em the 2016 ms662 magnum.....and yes stihls are very good chainsaws...lol


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Which do you prefer, personally.
> The 288 or the 064



I'm not sure I could choose.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 22, 2015)

My 288 deal fell through!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 3, 2015)

hey Scott, quit being so nice you're going to ruin your bad reputation! glad to see you're back


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure I could choose.


I like 385's.. 
And bacon...


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2015)

And 064's...

And stuff..


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> And 064's...
> 
> And stuff..



Just finished this one........it's taken forever to round up all the bits. Built from the leftovers of my NOS 064.....


----------



## KG441c (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cool thread. I had a 262xp cylinder that was done by timberwolf years ago. It had silicon in the intake. I wonder what he is up to these days. He had a great mind for two stroke performance and was pretty cutting edge. The current batch of porters seem to be carrying the torch along just fine.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

I've had a couple of Timberwolf's saws on the bench. He did fine work.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 3, 2015)

epicklein22 said:


> Cool thread. I had a 262xp cylinder that was done by timberwolf years ago. It had silicon in the intake. I wonder what he is up to these days. He had a great mind for two stroke performance and was pretty cutting edge. The current batch of porters seem to be carrying the torch along just fine.


I think he got into other hobbies. I've got his phone number somewhere.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

Once you invest a lot into machine tools, you can make more money on things other than saws.....


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Just finished this one........it's taken forever to round up all the bits. Built from the leftovers of my NOS 064.....



That my friend is a thing of beauty!!!! Drool!!!! Slobber!!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Once you invest a lot into machine tools, you can make more money on things other than saws.....


Yep. I want to upgrade the lathe to one big enough to thread and chamber barrels. The. There's a lot of money in that.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> That my friend is a thing of beauty!!!! Drool!!!! Slobber!!!!



This one ain't the nice one Rick.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 3, 2015)

well if you saw mine,,,, You would understand!!! I'm glad you did not show me tha purty one then!!!!! Hey are you having clam chowder w/them oyster crackers????


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

Here ya go brody.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 3, 2015)

OMG!!!!!!! Wow,,,,,, Now,,,,That, is some pure, sweet,,,, Creamsicle stuff right there!!!!!

That is just bad to the bone!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 12, 2015)

Whatever happened to the evil decapitated 260?? Did it use up all 9 lives??


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 12, 2015)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Whatever happened to the evil decapitated 260?? Did it use up all 9 lives??



jody huton has it


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Scott got any extras of the oem 046 460 piston kit to mail out? With those new low prices you showed.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 12, 2015)

I was told the 064 oem pistons hasnt made the price drop yet. But could be looking at 066 064 046 044 kits soon.


----------



## Termite (Feb 12, 2015)

old guy said:


> Many years ago at a plant I worked at some MEK got poured in a floor drain that had plastic pipe, it turned that pipe into a thick grey goo, we had to cement it over.
> 
> John


 MEK will eat the plastic off a screwdriver. The ink in our ink jet printers were MEK based. It used to get very messy when a printer screwed up.


----------



## nk14zp (Feb 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It's pretty simple really.
> 
> The timing numbers in that saw are perfect.


Thread hijack. How do the timing numbers of the 395 compare to the jred 2095? I know they are totally different saws.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Feb 13, 2015)

Would cool to see the numbers run all the way up to 16-1 (not asking all that much, AM I? LoL)
I didn't have enough wood and chances to try it with these homowner saws.
But on the backpack blower and weedbeater? 50-1 just seemed to have a nosier feel to the motor
( IF that term makes any sense to ya) with all the oils I had on hand, "Ultra" included I went as far as 4.5 oz to a gal and that seemed to a bit too heavy (includes with or without re-tuning and normal running conditions) 
I ended up liking the way that 3.5 oz feels 
[settled on the "Red Armor". as to why the choice? see the "Ultra" oil tread ]
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-ultra-tastes-funny.272889/page-2#post-5208660
36-1 feels like Good pulling power, seems to seal the rings and cushion the clangy bits pretty well.
Different sized carb and it's orifices at the carb bore, may well give a little different feel to things, who knows? as it's pretty tough to always keep yourself objective when doing this stuff.


----------

